# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh - du lịch Cần Thơ

## hantt.163

_Theo Quốc lộ 1A từ Tp. Cần Thơ hướng Sóc Trăng rồi rẽ phải đi thêm chừng 6km, chúng tôi về tới Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh (335 lộ Vòng Cung, xã Mỹ Khánh, huyện Phong Điền, Tp. Cần Thơ) để được hòa mình vào một không gian văn hóa đặc trưng của miệt sông nước Nam Bộ._
Làng Du lịch Mỹ Khánh nằm giữa chợ nổi Cái Răng và chợ nổi Phong Điền nên du khách còn có thể đến đây bằng tàu du lịch hay ghe, xuồng ba lá dọc trên sông Hậu để ngắm nhìn cả một vùng quê sông nước Nam Bộ yên bình, mộc mạc. 

 Cổng vào làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh.


Nhà cổ Nam Bộ ở Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh.


Những ngôi nhà sàn nhỏ bé, xinh xắn nằm nép mình 
dưới vòm lá xanh mát rượi của khu vườn luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ nhu cầu nghỉ dưỡng của du khách.



Vẻ đẹp miền quê hữu tình, không khí trong lành, mát mẻ của Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh.


Không gian thoáng đãng với những chiếc xuống ba lá phục vụ du khánh.
Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh rộng trên 4ha, cây trái xum xuê bốn mùa. Sau chặng đường dài, du khách sẽ cảm thấy dễ chịu giữa không khí trong lành, mát mẻ. Đi dạo dưới những bóng cây mát rượi của một khu vườn rộng rãi có nhiều loại hoa kiểng cùng hơn 20 loại cây ăn quả đặc sản của vùng Đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, tâm hồn người như được mở ra với thiên nhiên, cây cỏ. Đặc biệt, du khách còn được cảm nhận không gian cổ xưa của ngôi nhà cổ Nam Bộ bằng gỗ trên 100 năm tuổi.

Trong thời gian lưu lại Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh, du khách cũng có thể sống thử cho biết sinh hoạt hàng ngày của gia đình đại điền chủ với hai cách phục vụ: ngắn thì 3 giờ, dài thì 2 ngày 1 đêm. Trong vai một đại điền chủ, du khách được sống trong căn nhà cổ, mặc trang phục truyền thống; thưởng thức trái cây, uống trà nóng và nghe máy hát đĩa quay tay. Sau đó, “đại điền chủ” tiếp tục đi thăm ruộng của mình, thăm những làng nghề truyền thống; ăn cơm; nghe đờn ca tài tử... và được các “tá điền” đấm bóp, che dù, đứng hầu quạt... Đêm đến, du khách còn có cơ hội đi chài cá hay du thuyền trên sông. Con tàu bằng gỗ có sức chứa hơn 100 người sẽ đưa du khách chìm đắm trong lời ca, tiếng nhạc của nghệ thuật đờn ca tài tử hay những khúc vọng cổ du dương, dìu dặt giữa mênh mông sông nước mang đậm âm hưởng Nam Bộ truyền thống. 

Một chiếc tàu kiểu cổ dùng đưa du khách đi tham quan làng du lịch.

 Du khách nước ngoài tham quan, nghỉ dưỡng tại Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh.


Thưởng thức đặc sản Nam Bộ.


Du khách tham quan nhà cổ Nam Bộ.


Dạo chơi bằng xe ngựa dưới hàng tre rợp bóng mát.


Thư giãn với trò chơi câu cá sấu.


Tham quan Làng du lịch bằng xe điện.


Bể bơi trong xanh nằm giữa một không gian thanh bình và giản dị của chốn làng quê.
Ông Lê Văn Sang, Giám đốc Công ty TNHH Du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Khánh cho biết, Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh sẽ luôn tìm cách mở rộng các khu vui chơi giải trí, đầu tư thêm các dịch vụ như bơi xuồng, câu cá... để du khách có thể thoải mái lựa chọn theo nhu cầu của mình. Nơi đây còn phối hợp với các điểm vườn du lịch làm trạm dừng chân vệ tinh cho tour tham quan sông nước, miệt vườn Nam Bộ. Với các bạn trẻ, từng tốp hay từng nhóm đều có thể tổ chức các chuyến dã ngoại, cắm trại ở đây và được tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên sông nước, các trò chơi dân gian như bắt cá dưới ao, làm nông dân, làm thợ thủ công… Rồi được thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản mang hương vị đậm đà khó quên của Nam Bộ như: cá nướng ống tre, lẩu đồng quê, chuột quay lu… Ngoài ra, Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh còn có nhiều loại hình dịch vụ độc đáo như đua heo, đua chó có thưởng, hay dạo chơi bằng xe ngựa, xe xích lô trên các con đượng rợp bóng mát. 

Rời xa phố phường ồn ào, náo nhiệt, Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh chính là địa điểm ưa thích với những du khách ưa thích sự yên tĩnh, thanh bình của chốn làng quê, để mỗi buổi sáng thức dậy được nghe tiếng hót của chim chóc, tiếng sương đọng đang rơi nhẹ trong từng kẽ lá… Chị Lê Kiều Hoa, một du khách đến từ Hà Nội chia sẻ: “Tôi đã nghe Làng du lịch Mỹ Khánh từ lâu rồi nhưng bây giờ mới có dịp đến tham quan. Ở đây tôi được trải nghiệm, được khám phá những nét văn hoá mới lạ và hấp dẫn về cuộc sống thôn quê Nam Bộ, một vùng đất mà tôi hằng yêu thích"./.
Bài: Nguyễn Vũ Thành Đạt - Ảnh: Đặng Kim Phương(vietnam.vnanet.vn)







Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cần Thơ* - *tour du lich Can Tho*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cần Thơ click vào *du lịch Cần Thơ* - *du lich Can Tho*

----------


## littlegirl

cảnh vật rất bình dị, không khí mát mẻ, trong lành

----------

